# Williamsburg Timeshares



## rmend (Feb 16, 2012)

Any timeshare in the area you wouldn't stay in and why?  Thanks


----------



## rrlongwell (Feb 16, 2012)

rmend said:


> Any timeshare in the area you wouldn't stay in and why?  Thanks



This does not disqualify Wyndham Kingsgate, but beware of a $5 dollar a head use fee for the amenities, whether they are used or not.  Wyndham Patriot's Place does not have many amenities but can use the Kingsgate ones at no additional costs.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Feb 16, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> This does not disqualify Wyndham Kingsgate, but beware of a $5 dollar a head use fee for the amenities, whether they are used or not.  Wyndham Patriot's Place does not have many amenities but can use the Kingsgate ones at no additional costs.



I feel the opposite way, IMO, the amenities are worth the $5 to stay on the resort..i've spent a week where i stayed at Patriots place and drove over to Kingsgate every day to use the pool, game room, enjoy the pool bar and play minigolf....and IMO(again) it would have been nicer just to be able to walk to them

Since i've bought at Patriots place, i've become less of a fan of it

But, out of the three Wyndhams in Williamsburg, i like Governors Green best, big property, nice rooms, decent ammenities


----------



## rrlongwell (Feb 16, 2012)

Ridewithme38 said:


> I feel the opposite way, IMO, the amenities are worth the $5 to stay on the resort..i've spent a week where i stayed at Patriots place and drove over to Kingsgate every day to use the pool, game room, enjoy the pool bar and play minigolf....and IMO(again) it would have been nicer just to be able to walk to them
> 
> Since i've bought at Patriots place, i've become less of a fan of it
> 
> But, out of the three Wyndhams in Williamsburg, i like Governors Green best, big property, nice rooms, decent ammenities



Governor's Green is the newest and nicest of the facilities in Williamsburg that are part of Wyndham.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Feb 16, 2012)

Not a vote for "not" staying but another in support of any of the Wyndhams, plus Powhatan Plantation, which I've also stayed at a few times.


----------



## Big Matt (Feb 17, 2012)

I think it's real important to understand what you want vs. need when staying in timeshares.  I've stayed in Powhattan, Manor Club, Williamsburg Plantation, Greensprings, Kings Creek,and Governor's Green.  If you get a new or refurbished unit, I wouldn't split a ton of hairs over one unit vs. the others.  I'd say that the other amenities you get and the location are really different and could be much more important depending on what you want.

You should also compare to what you usually stay in and go from there.  I'd say that Manor Club is probably the best, but the rest of them are still very good if not great in comparison to most timeshares.  None of the ones that I'm familiar with are bad.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 17, 2012)

We found Patriot's Place noisy- could hear every footstep and voices from adjoining units, and no wifi made it unacceptable for future visits. 

Jim


----------



## rmend (Feb 18, 2012)

Big Matt said:


> I think it's real important to understand what you want vs. need when staying in timeshares.  I've stayed in Powhattan, Manor Club, Williamsburg Plantation, Greensprings, Kings Creek,and Governor's Green.  If you get a new or refurbished unit, I wouldn't split a ton of hairs over one unit vs. the others.  I'd say that the other amenities you get and the location are really different and could be much more important depending on what you want.
> 
> You should also compare to what you usually stay in and go from there.  I'd say that Manor Club is probably the best, but the rest of them are still very good if not great in comparison to most timeshares.  None of the ones that I'm familiar with are bad.



Just looking for clean, comfortable beds, updated and not musky. Some of these timeshares are so old they smell old. Just looking for a nice place to sleep.


----------



## Big Matt (Feb 18, 2012)

Other than Powhattan, where you may get an old unit, the rest are either new or updated.  Powhattan does have a very nice restaurant on site.  Very pushy sales people.

Williamsburg Plantation has 2BR units with full kitchens and some with no oven so be clear on which you need there.  It feels like you are in a town house community and not a resort.

The Towns and Estates at Kings Creek are terrific.  They are right near Busch Gardens and Water Country.  The amenities are okay.  They have a pretty good indoor pool complex.  

Greensprings are nice, but not over the top, but you don't get an elevator in the buildings.  It is near/on a golf course

Governors Green has real nice units, but the location is a little bland for me (although close to a lot of things).  It is a bit far from things also.

Manor Club is on a golf course in a gated community (Fords Colony).  You get access to much of the country club including two restaurants and the golf course.  The units in the original side are all 2BR and beautiful  The Sequel side are 2BR lock offs.  The 1BRs are nice, the studios are tiny.  Some on the sequel side have been refurbished and others not yet.  

M


rmend said:


> Just looking for clean, comfortable beds, updated and not musky. Some of these timeshares are so old they smell old. Just looking for a nice place to sleep.


----------



## rmend (Feb 18, 2012)

Big Matt said:


> Other than Powhattan, where you may get an old unit, the rest are either new or updated.  Powhattan does have a very nice restaurant on site.  Very pushy sales people.
> 
> Williamsburg Plantation has 2BR units with full kitchens and some with no oven so be clear on which you need there.  It feels like you are in a town house community and not a resort.
> 
> ...


Thanks! We've stayed at Marriott both sides. I really like it there. Wyndham Governors Green which has nice spacious units but always has a stale odor and the walls/ceilings/floors are thin. Can hear everything. Stayed at Kingsgate which we never had any luck....once had to leave because of hurricane and the next the A/C wasn't working in August!!!

There are several TS available for the week of August that we want to go this summer: Marriott Sequel 1 BR, Greenspring 2 BR, Plantation WPN and WLM 2 BR, Powhattan, Crossings 1 BR

From what you're saying, it sounds like we'll be alright in any of the above. THanks


----------



## chapjim (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm going to step out here and make a comment that some might not like.  I will take some criticism and may deserve some criticism but this is the way I look at the three Wyndham resorts in Williamsburg (and I'm sitting in a unit at Governor's Green right now).

We have stayed in all three Wyndham resorts in Williamsburg.  I agree that Patriot's Place lacks in amenities but otherwise is an acceptable location.

Our first Wyndham (Fairfield) ownership was at Kingsgate, back in 1995.  It was new, still adding on, and we liked it.  Our daughter went to ODU in Norfolk and we'd shoot down to Kingsgate for long weekends, then spend some time in Norfolk or she'd come up for a night or two.  In my opinion, Kingsgate made a major bad move when it added the "game room."  It has led to the "ghettoization" of Kingsgate.  Pre-teens and tweens dominate the activities building to the point where you can hardly walk through the building without being jostled.  The activities building has become a day-care center.  Staff observes but doesn't seem to care much what happens short of outright vandalism or thuggery.  I deplore the $5 amenities fee required of everyone and think it should be an option.  Consequently, we don't go to Kingsgate any more.  If that is the only option in Wmsburg, we'll stay home.

Governor's Green's location is less than optimal.  You have to go one way or the other for a mile or two to get across the railroad tracks to US 60.  Other than that, GG is the superior Wyndham resort in Wmsburg.  Nice pool complex (that we normally don't use because we aren't here in pool season), mini-golf, attractive units, agreeable staff, pool tables, modest fitness center, etc.

The ubiquitous parking pass lady promised the update (or whatever she called it) would be no more than 45 minutes.  Showed us a contract-looking document that promises they've changed.  We declined their breakfast anyway.  Then, they called us this morning to see if we would come over for lunch.  Declined that too.  Someone who actually has been to a GG update lately can jump in with an evaluation whether things are different.  For the time, color me skeptical.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Feb 18, 2012)

chapjim said:


> Our first Wyndham (Fairfield) ownership was at Kingsgate, back in 1995.  It was new, still adding on, and we liked it.  Our daughter went to ODU in Norfolk and we'd shoot down to Kingsgate for long weekends, then spend some time in Norfolk or she'd come up for a night or two.  In my opinion, Kingsgate made a major bad move when it added the "game room."  It has led to the "ghettoization" of Kingsgate.  Pre-teens and tweens dominate the activities building to the point where you can hardly walk through the building without being jostled.  The activities building has become a day-care center.  Staff observes but doesn't seem to care much what happens short of outright vandalism or thuggery.  I deplore the $5 amenities fee required of everyone and think it should be an option.  Consequently, we don't go to Kingsgate any more.  If that is the only option in Wmsburg, we'll stay home.



I'm thinking your kids are fully grown Chapjim...Because IMO this is a good thing, the times we've got to Kingsgate they've had a multitude of activities on top of just the 'game rooms' there were even audience participation events on the pool stage....For me, Vacations in Williamsburg are all about keeping my 6yr old and me occupied and her happy...these kinds of group events not only do that, but they allow her to interact with other kids her age...she doesn't want to spend every minute of every day with just daddy

I though Governors green had the best rooms, in fact i booked there this year instead of Kingsgate, because we will have a larger older group....But seemed very quiet and less 'activity filled' then Kingsgate...If it's just me and my daughter going to Williamsburg, i'd book Kingsgate everytime, if it's more adults then that...Governors Green is the place to go


----------



## e.bram (Feb 18, 2012)

Ride:
Off topic, but you should look into Rhode Island and Cape Cod because from where you live it is an easier shorter pleasanter trip than to Williamsberg.


----------



## jn26845 (Feb 18, 2012)

Are you sure you all paid 5.00 per person at kingsgate? We have stayed there a few times and i was charge 10.00 oer day and there were four of us. BUt i love kings gate with kids i feel the 10.00 is well spent.


----------



## dogwood7 (Feb 19, 2012)

We are planning a trip to Williamsburg mid June. After reading the posts above, I now have it narrowed down to stay at the Ford's Manor Club or the Towns or Estate section of Kings Creek. Am I correct that Kings seems to offer a more child friendly environment? We would really only want to use the pool after a long day out. Is there a pool yet at the Estates section? How is the pool at the Manor Club? As I understand it, there is one in the Towns section. I know they are all approximately located near Busch Gardens, Colonial Williamsburg, and Water Country which are all places we plan to visit. Is one closer to Williamsburg than the other? Thank you for the information!


----------



## rmend (Feb 19, 2012)

dogwood7 said:


> We are planning a trip to Williamsburg mid June. After reading the posts above, I now have it narrowed down to stay at the Ford's Manor Club or the Towns or Estate section of Kings Creek. Am I correct that Kings seems to offer a more child friendly environment? We would really only want to use the pool after a long day out. Is there a pool yet at the Estates section? How is the pool at the Manor Club? As I understand it, there is one in the Towns section. I know they are all approximately located near Busch Gardens, Colonial Williamsburg, and Water Country which are all places we plan to visit. Is one closer to Williamsburg than the other? Thank you for the information!



Can you still see available units in June?


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Feb 19, 2012)

e.bram said:


> Ride:
> Off topic, but you should look into Rhode Island and Cape Cod because from where you live it is an easier shorter pleasanter trip than to Williamsberg.



I know! But i have no idea what places are nice/activity filled places in Rhode Island and Cape Cod, I thought they were all just beach locations.  The 8hr(With a 6yr old there are a few bathroom/break/food stops) drive last night to Massanutten KILLED me and Williamsburg takes about the same amount of time


----------



## Big Matt (Feb 19, 2012)

Dogwood7,
I would think that Manor Club will have many more activities for kids.  They have a kids club and plenty of supervised events.  Some have a fee like the ice cream socials, but it is very reasonable.  They also offer movies, etc.

The pool at Manor Club is pretty large, but nothing fancy and is on the Sequel side.  There is an indoor pool and very small outdoor pool in the check in building.  

I don't know if the estates pool is open or even if they are planning one.  The indoor pool is in the middle of the cottages section.  The outdoor pool is definitely in the Townes section near where the minigolf was originally supposed to go.


----------



## rmend (Feb 19, 2012)

Big Matt said:


> Dogwood7,
> I would think that Manor Club will have many more activities for kids.  They have a kids club and plenty of supervised events.  Some have a fee like the ice cream socials, but it is very reasonable.  They also offer movies, etc.
> 
> The pool at Manor Club is pretty large, but nothing fancy and is on the Sequel side.  There is an indoor pool and very small outdoor pool in the check in building.
> ...



Are the Estates fairly new?


----------



## rmend (Feb 19, 2012)

Ridewithme38 said:


> I know! But i have no idea what places are nice/activity filled places in Rhode Island and Cape Cod, I thought they were all just beach locations.  The 8hr(With a 6yr old there are a few bathroom/break/food stops) drive last night to Massanutten KILLED me and Williamsburg takes about the same amount of time



It's hard to find exchanges into summer capes. mostly rci , i think


----------



## wackymother (Feb 20, 2012)

Ridewithme38 said:


> I know! But i have no idea what places are nice/activity filled places in Rhode Island and Cape Cod, I thought they were all just beach locations.  The 8hr(With a 6yr old there are a few bathroom/break/food stops) drive last night to Massanutten KILLED me and Williamsburg takes about the same amount of time



We have a similar drive to Williamsburg and we break it into two days. We usually stay overnight near the Arundel Mills Mall, south of Baltimore. There are lots of inexpensive BWI airport hotels there, and the mall has a big movie theater and of course a food court. Much easier on the driver and the passengers, too.


----------



## wackymother (Feb 20, 2012)

Has anyone stayed at Patrick Henry? We would love to be right across the street from Colonial Williamsburg, but the reviews are discouraging.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 20, 2012)

rmend said:


> Are the Estates fairly new?



The best thing about this resort it is locate next door to Water Country USA and less than 2 miles from Busch Gardens.

This resort has a very nice outdoor and indoor pool.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 20, 2012)

wackymother said:


> Has anyone stayed at Patrick Henry? We would love to be right across the street from Colonial Williamsburg, but the reviews are discouraging.



This resort was once a hotel thus the rooms are not as large as some timeshare properties.

Great location to Colonial Williamsburg.


----------

